# Star Ocean Blue Sphere english translation patch release!



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2020)

After years in the making, there is now finally a complete english translation of Star Ocean Blue Sphere for the Gameboy (Color)!
Get it on romhacking.net.

Edit: Download link is down!


----------



## Glyptofane (Jan 17, 2020)

Is this the real deal? I've been waiting a very long time for this and bought the soundtrack almost 20 years ago when it came out.


----------



## Maeson (Jan 17, 2020)

It was removed, as far as I know because some company or whatever called FishyFace Games had some sort of deal to sell reproduction cartridges with the translated rom. Then they stopped and now other group called RetroGamersUS are selling them on Etsy. I haven't found more info on this.

I sort of highly doubt they're doing legal business, seeing how among other fan-translated games put into repro carts are selling Pokémon games.

This is great...


----------



## ignare (Jan 17, 2020)

So the translation isn't available?


----------



## Maeson (Jan 17, 2020)

When I checked RHDN back in the morning and saw the translation, it had 170 downloads, so the patch is out there, somewhere, I guess sometime down the line someone will share it. I also read that some people dumped the translated rom, but I have not found anything about it besides someone saying it. 

We can only wait... Or go to Etsy and buy a repro cart, I suppose.


----------



## ignare (Jan 17, 2020)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/753826...f=sr_gallery-1-1&organic_search_click=1&bes=1
Looks very much worth the money.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jan 17, 2020)

I have the patch. Am I allowed to post it here?


----------



## Maeson (Jan 17, 2020)

The price shown there (10,26€ for me) is *only *for the empty case that looks like a NDS case. The game is 21€, and almost 32€ for both. 

I have no idea if you're allowed to put the patch, Glyptofane. For one, patches have not usually been an issue for sharing, there's lots of patches here in gbatemp after all, on the other hand, it's veeery rare to see a hack / translation removed from Romhacking.net so something weird could be going on...


----------



## Ziko (Jan 17, 2020)

Glyptofane said:


> I have the patch. Am I allowed to post it here?



You could but the problem for me is that crashes are very common and I don't think that it was ready yet. If anyone plans on playing this, save often as whatever you're using may lock the game up.


----------



## Maeson (Jan 18, 2020)

Is that an issue that happens with the reproduction carts too, or is just relegated to emulation?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2020)

Damn, this is really bad. I´m sorry, I thought this would be the official release.


----------



## Johnny675 (Jan 18, 2020)

I was able to get a copy of this 
I had been waiting for the Aeon Genesis translation to be finished then I saw this I grabbed it
I am going to start to play it now and I'll post if I find any bugs or crashes


----------



## Superretro2741 (Jan 18, 2020)

Heres a video of it in action I made


----------



## Ziko (Jan 18, 2020)

MaeseJesus said:


> Is that an issue that happens with the reproduction carts too, or is just relegated to emulation?



I'm emulating it but since there's pre-patched roms out there, I'll try those copies and see if it was just me patching it wrong.

EDIT: Even with the pre-patched rom, the game still randomly crashes even in battles! This shouldn't be happening at all. I know it's not me. This is an issue that needs to be addressed.


----------



## wormdood (Jan 18, 2020)

Johnny675 said:


> Just saw this on **********
> Star Ocean Blue Sphere Translation
> Your choice of either
> Spanish, French or English
> Pre patched game


dude you cant post that link you cant even name the site as it hosts roms


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 18, 2020)

i wouldn't share the patch as it seems to be one tied to someone selling it. I bought the preorder from fishy face and was able to snag the patch so I'll be able to keep it unopened but i hope buddy who did the translation gets compensated fairly.


----------



## Johnny675 (Jan 19, 2020)

wormdood said:


> dude you cant post that link you cant even name the site as it hosts roms


Ok
Now I know
Sorry
Will never happen again


----------



## Maeson (Jan 19, 2020)

J-Machine said:


> i wouldn't share the patch as it seems to be one tied to someone *selling *it.



That's exactly what I don't get. How the hell could someone make a legal deal to sell cartridges with a copyrighted game? Specially with the current owners of the IP being Square Enix...

Commissioning a translation or hack to privately use is one thing (not one I like, but it has happened before). Someone pays another individual to hack a game. Other times, a company even aproaches a fan-translator and buys their work, like Magical Drop 2, which Aeon Genesis Translation Project was making, but Data East snatched to put in their Data East Classics Collection.

But paying someone to make a translation so you can sell repro carts is quite another. I don't think anyone with two brain cells to rub together would devote as much time as translating a game takes to "help" someone to produce fake carts to make money based around copyrighted content owned by unrelated companies... Or at least, I hope nobody would be stupid enough to jump into such an obvious trap.

Anyway, here's some new info that I didn't have yesterday:

On the RHDN forums discussion about this opened today and the person doing this translation chimed in to say that *the patch was stolen and distributed without permission*, and in fact is glitchy, unfinished and in his/her own words with "extremely shitty text". While there are many unfinished, broken and terrible translations uploaded in RHDN (mostly from late 90s and early 2000s), that seems to be the actual reason for removing the patch from that website, the author asked for it to be taken away, because not only wasn't finished, it was stolen too. The author also was obviously quite angry about the situation, not very surprising, anyone would be.

I knew it was pretty damn weird to remove the patch for "deal" reasons. There wasn't any logical reason to step forward and try to protect the shady business of some repro sellers, specially when a pretty good chunk of the rom hacking community frowns upon reproductions of hacked games.

Edit: Knowing this and seeing how the translation wasn't finished I feel even worse for the people who bought the carts.


----------



## Bazooka_Face (Jan 20, 2020)

Uhm, what happened to the neon genesis translation int the making? IS this going to be canned now because of these situations


----------



## godreborn (Jan 20, 2020)

I went ahead and bought the game on ebay.  there's only 1 left.  it's for the translated version of the cart.  I also bought a gba sp, since my gba's screen is so dark that I can barely see anything.


----------



## qaz015393 (Jan 28, 2020)

MaeseJesus said:


> That's exactly what I don't get. How the hell could someone make a legal deal to sell cartridges with a copyrighted game? Specially with the current owners of the IP being Square Enix...
> 
> Commissioning a translation or hack to privately use is one thing (not one I like, but it has happened before). Someone pays another individual to hack a game. Other times, a company even aproaches a fan-translator and buys their work, like Magical Drop 2, which Aeon Genesis Translation Project was making, but Data East snatched to put in their Data East Classics Collection.
> 
> ...



What? damn just fully read about it now. Yeah, I'm one who bought a cart from fishy back when it was for sale. never got around to play it since i have a big backlog and was going to play it when i finished bloodstain RotN. so totally unfair and shitty move to do. now i do get some people making repos for collecting and to put it in a collection to display but i hate when they do it for games/ hacks etc that arent complete. like that RetroGamersUS who is doing beta's of pokemon hacks. but those creators/ teams worked hard to make those rom hacks and even mention in the begging its free and if you payed for it  you got scammed/screwed.

I think FishyFace should have said that it was buggy instead of making it get to this point where it had to get leaked/stolen in order for everyone to know they lied and the game has issues/bugs. 
Hopefully their carts are reflashable and one day we can get a working full game. Especially for all of us who bought from them to reflash our carts and really own a true version we were promised..


----------



## dazindude (Jan 28, 2020)

qaz015393 said:


> What? damn just fully read about it now. Yeah, I'm one who bought a cart from fishy back when it was for sale. never got around to play it since i have a big backlog and was going to play it when i finished bloodstain RotN. so totally unfair and shitty move to do. now i do get some people making repos for collecting and to put it in a collection to display but i hate when they do it for games/ hacks etc that arent complete. like that RetroGamersUS who is doing beta's of pokemon hacks. but those creators/ teams worked hard to make those rom hacks and even mention in the begging its free and if you payed for it  you got scammed/screwed.
> 
> I think FishyFace should have said that it was buggy instead of making it get to this point where it had to get leaked/stolen in order for everyone to know they lied and the game has issues/bugs.
> Hopefully their carts are reflashable and one day we can get a working full game. Especially for all of us who bought from them to reflash our carts and really own a true version we were promised..



I played the translation that was released it's only buggy on emulators  I beat it on my everdrive and ran into 0 crashes glitches or bad grammar it's a complete translation down to the bestiary the only thing that's not is the connection mode.


----------



## qaz015393 (Jan 28, 2020)

dazindude said:


> I played the translation that was released it's only buggy on emulators  I beat it on my everdrive and ran into 0 crashes glitches or bad grammar it's a complete translation down to the bestiary the only thing that's not is the connection mode.


Oh nice gotcha. So I should be fine playing my cart and also using GameShark (maybe- would like to use some codes and not break the game/save etc but at least with my cart dumper I can replace the save and it should be all good). I also have an everdrive that I was going to play on.


----------



## Russoperez (Feb 16, 2020)

Glyptofane said:


> I have the patch. Am I allowed to post it here?


Of course


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2020)

There is a update to the french Star Ocean Blue Sphere translation patch on romhacking.net.
http://www.romhacking.net/translations/5404/
This patch fix the crash of Simon event on Banuse City. Fix the teleporter crash after return from Extroquia. Fix items descriptions and missing line breaks.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 14, 2020)

it's an old thread but it'll always benefit from it :

I didn't test it, but I found an ips patch on archive.org, I hope it's not v0.1
Star Ocean Blue Sphere [Eng_Patch], posted on 2020 01 18
https://archive.org/details/staroceanenglish

there's also a prepatched english ROM on reddit, but I can't link it here.

I attached the EN IPS from archive dot org for posterity, just in case.


----------



## Boithatlikesgames (Mar 1, 2022)

here is the link boys


----------



## Boithatlikesgames (Mar 1, 2022)

This is the room


----------

